# [Video] 5x5 Tricks and example solves - Kevin Hays



## Hays (May 23, 2013)

Tricks:
[youtubehd]6-hx5j0IPz0[/youtubehd]

Example solves:
[youtubehd]gl8d16diE-M[/youtubehd]


----------



## Jakube (May 23, 2013)

Awesome, lots of useful stuff. Thanks!


----------



## cubizh (May 24, 2013)

I think this is helpful and easy to follow.
There should be more posts like these on this forum.
:tu :tu


----------



## parsa (May 24, 2013)

could someone upload these videos on mediafire.com?
because in our country(iran)using youtube is forbidden.
pls!!!


----------



## Florian (May 24, 2013)

nice, thanks for this


----------



## A Leman (May 24, 2013)

Thank you very much! I have been thinking about if I should start practicing 5x5 and this looks very helpful.


----------



## gilad12 (May 25, 2013)

Just learning how to solve 5x5 .. thanks for the video


----------

